# ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם !



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 
אהלן!

סוף סוף התיישבתי להכין את הקרדיטים!
היה לנו ערב נפלא, נהדר, מרגש ומלא שמחה ואושר, במלוא מובן המילה, היינו בעננים , זה היה ערב בלתי נשכח.
עבר לו, יותר נכון, טס לו , חודש וחצי מאז החתונה, 3.9.2013

היתה לנו תקופה מאוד לחוצה לפני החתונה שכללה מעבר בית יומיים אחרי הארוע, הכנות לטיסה וגם לצערנו אבל וצער בסמוך לארוע.
היו כל מיני דברים  לא צפויים שקרו לנו ואספר על הכל .
מקווה שיש לכם ולכן סבלנות לקרוא את הכל..פה ושם יהיו מעט חפירות, ראו הוזרהתםן!
אמרתי לעצמי שאנסה להצימד כמה שאפשר לעובדות ואני מקווה שזה יעזור לבאים ובאות אחריי כמו שהקרדיטים הקודמים פה עזרו לי.

אני רוצה גם להודות לפורום הנפלא והנהדר הזה, על ההשראה, הרעיונות, התמיכה והטיפים הטובים והשימושיים, ובאופן כללי על שנה של חפירות והפיכתי לבריידזלה קטנה.
היה תענוג 

ועכשיו לקרדיטים וחוות הדעת.


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

אז מי אנחנו?? 
אז מי אנחנו?
אנה וגיל, בני 30 הכרנו לפני 3 שנים. אני עבדתי בתור מזכירה במשרה זמנית בטכניון והוא למד שם ועבד במשרת סטודנט.
באותה תקופה היתי בקשר של כמה חודשים. וגם גיל לא היה פנוי אז.  נפגשנו בפעם הראשונה כשגיל הדריך קבוצת מבקרים בטכניון ואני היתי במקרה במשרד הסמוך למקום הביקור. החלפנו כמה מילים, חשבתי שהוא נראה טוב והפגישה נשכחה. 

אחרי כחודשיים שנינו הינו פנויים. תוך פחות משבועיים אחרי הפרידה נרשמתי לאתר היכרויות 'החצי השני', אבל מכיוון שעבר כלום זמן ואני היתי בבלבלות של "אוי אני עדיין לא מוכנה לקשר חדש ידה ידה ידה" החלטתי אחרי שבוע לסגור את הכרטיס, לפני שסגרתי, רשמתי לגיל הודעה קצרה של "היי, אני אנה, זה הפייסבוק שלי " ומחקתי את הכרטיס.
למזלי גיל יצר קשר בפייסבוק, באותו זמן עדיין לא זכרתי שכבר נפגשנו, והוא הזכיר לי, שמחתי וגם ראיתי שיש לנו חברים משותפים בפייסבוק, ובעולם הדייטינג הווירטואלי היה לי חשוב לוודא דברים כאלה ולבדוק את האמינות של הצד השני. יש לא מעט חרטטנים ברשת.
יצאנו לדייט, לא הייתי סגורה עליו, וגם עדיין הייתי בסרטים מהפרידה הקודמת ואמרתי לו 'בוא נישאר ידידים'. למזלי2, גיל חשב אחרת, הוא אמר שיש לו מספיק ידידות והוא מעוניין בי מעבר לידידות, הוא מוכן להמתין ואם ארצה הוא יהיה שם. מאוד אהבתי את מה שהוא כתב, וזה גם מה שגרם לי לשנות את דעתי לגביו ולתת הזדמנות בפגישה נוספת בהמשך.
למזלי3, הבלבלות שלי הסתיימו מאוד מהר, ואחרי שבוע הבנתי שאין טעם להתעכב על קשר שלא הצליח ושלא היה טוב, ופשוט היה לי סוויטץ' בראש, הארה או איך שלא תקראו לזה, הבנתי שזה ביזבוז זמן, ממש ככה. שנינו היינו בטכניון, שלחתי לו הודעה ונפגשנו עוד באותו היום בצהריים. גיל היה כל כך נלהב וחשש להפסיד או לדחות את הדייט, שהוא הבריז מישיבה מאוד חשובה בעבודה, שהוא היה היוזם שלה. 
ומאז הכל היסטוריה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (17/10/13)

איזה סיפור חמוד


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ההצעה
טוב, אז אני כבר אחרי שנה התחלתי לזרוק משפטים בנושא, ואחרי שנה וחצי דיברנו על זה ברצינות.
גיל רצה, אבל הוא היה צריך את הזמן הזה להבשיל עם ההחלטה והקצב שלו היה איטי יותר משלי. אצלי רוב החברות כבר היו נשואות או אפילו בהריון, אחותי הגדולה כבר עם משפחה, אצלו רוב החברים רק סיימו ללמוד, ועונת החתונות אצלם היתה רק בתחילתה, כמו שכתבתי, קצר מעט איטי יותר.
יום ההולדת ה29 שלי היה בסמוך לשנתיים ביחד, ולא רציתי לצפות להצעה כי דיברנו על חתונה הרבה בתקופה הזו ולכן חשבתי שזה יותר מדי צפוי . יום ההולדת עצמו היה ממש מפנק, קיבלתי ורד וארוחת בוקר עם קפה למיטה ונסעתי לעבודה עם הרבה חיוכים.
היינו צריכים לאכול צהריים במסעדה האהובה עלי, בצהריים גיל מתקשר, הקרבורטור ברכב שבק חיים והוא בכלל בחיפה ומזמין גרר, ומה בכלל הוא עושה בחיפה? נסע לאסוף משהו מחבר. זה לא היה מתאים לו לנסוע ככה באמצע היום ועוד לפני מסעדה, אבל היה לי עומס בעבודה ולא חשבתי על זה יותר מדי. העברנו את הארוחה לערב. בדיעבד הוא באמת היה בחיפה, כדי לאסוף את הטבעת לפני ארוחת הצהריים, והרכב שלו באמת שבק חיים 
מכירים את מסעדת יומנגוס? המבורגרים הכי טובים בארץ. אז היא היתה ממש 5 דקות נסיעה מביתנו, ושנינו מאוד אהבנו אותה, במיוחד גיל הקרניבור המושבע. היינו מאוד עייפים באותו ערב, ולמחרת עבודה, אז אמרתי לו 'עזוב, בוא נסע ליומנגוס וזהו', אכלנו, היה מעולה, ראיתי איזו קופסא גדולה יחסית בכיס המכנסיים שלו, לא חשבתי שזו טבעת כי היא היתה גדולה מדי. בסוף הארוחה, הוא הוציא אותה ושאל איך היה היום שלי עד כה, פתח ובפנים היתה קופסה קטנה יותר, אני חשבתי בלב "בבקשה שזו לא תהיה שרשרת ", ואכן היתה שם טבעת יפיפייה , התרגשתי וצחקתי המון.
מסתבר שלפני זה הוא חיפש לי בתכשיטים ובדק את העגילים האהובים עלי כדי לוודא שהטבעת תתאים

אנשים מחאו לנו כפיים וקיבלנו מילקשייק. התקשרנו למשפחה וחברים קרובים והיה ממש כיף 
אין תמונות של ההצעה, אז אני רק שמה את התמונה של הטבעת המקסימה.


----------



## moshavnikit (14/10/13)

יומנגוס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אנה וגיל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה כיף עד השמים


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

יאי! 
הכל טס כל כך מהר, אני זוכרת שדיברתי אתכם, אבל זה ממש כמו סרט נע, היה ולא היה

אמרתי לך, כשחשבתי איך אני רוצה שהחתונה תהיה, שלכם היתה הדוגמא .


----------



## ray of light (12/10/13)

יש, קרדיטים! 
ככה קראתי בקול שראיתי את השרשור 
מזל שהבחור לא שמע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה חושב שכבר התחרפנתי לגמרי 

מחכה לרפרש!


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/10/13)

אצלנו דווקא מכריזים בבית


----------



## פרילי 86 (17/10/13)




----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

סאגת חיפוש המקום והתאריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|ש 
היינו אמורים להתחתן אי שם בתקופה העומר 2013. חיפשנו מקום לא כשר, כי החלום של גיל שיהיה בייקון בחתונה ואני חולה על פירות ים, וכמובן לא רצינו לוותר על קינוחים חלביים.
הדבר התברר כמשימה לא פשוטה, ובעצם בלתי אפשרית עבורנו.
היו כמה תנאים שחשוב שיתקיימו: שזה יהיה גן מאזור השרון וצפונה, כי המשפחות מהצפון ותל אביב לא באה בחשבון. 
שזה יכיל 200-250 אורחים ושלא נצטרך למכור כליה כדי לממש את החלום.

באזור השרון היו רק שני מקומות שהתאימו- כוכב הים וחגיגה בכפר- אצל שניהם כל התאריכים שרצינו היו תפוסים, הם גם אמרו שיש לנו מעט מדי אורחים וגם היו הרבה מעבר לתקציב. המשכנו לחפש מסעדות, יש כמה כאלה בצפון שעושות חתונות, אבל הן קטנות מדי, ולמרות שכולן הבטיחו שיהיה בסדר, בפועל הן ממש לא התאימו לכמות של 250 אורחים. לא בתשתיות כמו שירותים וחניה ולא במקום, וגם, אצל רובן ב11 היה צריך להכנס פנימה או להנמיך את המוזיקה ויש הפרדה בין אזור האוכל והריקודים.
היתה מסעדה אחת שיכלה להתאים לנו כמעט בכל הקרטריונים, אינדיאנה גריל בר ליד כרמיאל, היינו כבר מוכנים להתפשר על המרחק , ועל החניה הצפופה מעט עבור 250 אורחים, אבל הם התבררו כלא רציניים, רדפנו אחריהם כמעט חודש, ובסוף אמרנו להם שזו לא התנהלות תקינה והמשכנו לחפש הלאה. ובכך בעצם מיצינו את כל האפשרויות של חתונה לא כשרה.
הבנו שצריך למצוא גן ארועים כשר ולוותר על החלום, הבעיה היתה שעבר כבר די הרבה זמן ורוב המקומות הכשרים שנחשבים לטובים היו תפוסים.
היתי בלחץ אטומי, כי קיבלתי כ15 תשובות שליליות בטלפון אחת אחרי השניה , אם זה בגלל שהמינימום אורחים שדרוש גבוה מדי (מסתבר שהחתונה שלנו נחשבה לקטנה) או תאריכים תפוסים. אני בכלל לא מדברת על המחירים שהיו בשמיים בחלק מהמקומות. 
לבסוף, החתונה נדחתה, עקב סיבות אישיות ומשפחתיות והיתה לנו כמעט שנה שלמה להתכונן ולחפש מקום לתקופה של אחרי הקיץ.


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

המקום- שמורתה גן ארועים בקיבוץ אפק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אתחיל בכך שהארוע עבר בצורה מאוד מאוד מוצלחת, היה שמח, כיף ומהמם. הגן היה יפיפה, מעוצב בטוב טעם, לא מצועצע. לא הוספנו שום דבר מעבר לחבילת הבסיס שמקבלים וזה היה מספיק, לא היה צורך. הכל ירוק ומטופח עם שולחנות עץ ומרכזי שולחנות קטנים. ביקשנו שיהיו מרכזי שולחן נמוכים, כדי שהאורחים יכלו לראות זה את זה ולדבר בנוח מבלי שאיזה שנדילר יפריע להם. הייתי בעננים, רקדתי בטירוף, הסתובבתי בין האוחרים והייתי ממש מאושרת מכך שהכל זורם וכולם נהנים.
הגענו לשמורתה בחורף והגן היה סגור ובשיפוצים, אז יכלנו להתרשם רק מתמונות ווידאו שהיה להם. אהבנו את הסגנון של הגן, בקיבוץ, יכול להכיל 250 אורחים, מחיר סבבה, אוכל נראה כטוב, מתאים. 

הביקורות במיט4מיט היו מעורבות, בעיקר על תודעת השירות של בעלי הגן. הביקורות מהשנה האחרונה לארוע היו מאוד טובות, אמרנו שהם בטח השתפרו, כמו כן שוחחתי עם בן כיתתי ששיבח את המקום, זה הרגיע אותי. היתה ביקורת אחת גרועה על חתונה שהיתה שם בחורף, אבל אמרתי לעצמי שזה בגלל שזה היה בחורף והגן לא באמת מיועד לזה.
עשינו טעימות, חתמנו על חוזה, התחילה עונת החתונות. 

קצת רקע: מתברר ששכנה בתוכי בריידזלה קטנה ולפעמים לחוצה, תוסיפו לזה את העובדה שחרשתי על הפורום והקרדיטים השונים וגם העובדה שהיינו בין אחרוני המתחתנים בחבר'ה עם עשרות חתונות מוצלחות פחות ומוצלחות יותר ולכן ידענו מה אנחנו רוצים ולא בחתונה שלנו.
הגן באמת היה יפייפה. אבל התהליך מול חנה בעלת המקום, היה מאוד לא נעים ומתסכל, לפעמים היא דיברה ממש בזילזול והיינו צריכים להיות מאוד מאופקים כדי שלא יהיה פיצוץ. 
מספר חברים שלנו שהיו שם, ועדיין לא ידעו שאנחנו חתמנו, אמרו שהאוכל היה לא טוב, מאוד לא טוב. הרמנו גבה, נכון שהיו מנות שלא אהבנו בטעימות ולא לקחנו, אבל עד כדי כך? זה היה מלחיץ, כי מה עושים עכשיו? אחד הפרמטרים שהיו מאוד חשובים לנו, שהאוכל יהיה טעים. בדקתי קצת מחירי קייטרינג חיצוני (לשמורתה יש קייטרינג משלהם) והבנתי שאין מצב שאנחנו משלמים 300-320 ש"ח למנה ללא מע"מ רק על הקייטרינג בלבד, בלי מלצרים, שתיה, תאורה, שכירות של המקום וכו'. היה חשוב לנו לא להתפרע עם החתונה ולא לצאת בחובות.

כתבתי אימייל לחנה, התשובה שלה היתה בסגנון "מה את רוצה, הכל טוב, תראי איזה תגובות נהדרות קיבלנו במיט4מיט" . חשבתי שאולי הקוצר רוח זה בגלל המצב שבו היתה המשפחה, והירידה ברמת האוכל בגלל פטירתו בטרם עת של השף ובעלה של חנה, גידי המנוח, אבל אז נזכרתי בחוות הדעת של מיט4מיט והבנתי שזו פשוט הגישה בלי קשר לנסיבות המצערות. ומסתבר שלגן היה כבר שף אחר כמה שנים.
במהלך החודשים היו עוד כמה חברים שביקרו שם בחתונות והדברים חזרו על עצמם, היתי במתח.

המלצה לכל המתחתנים (!!) - לדבר עם זוגות שהתחתנו בסמוך לארוע שלכם. ממש לתשאל אותם איך היה. ככה תקבלו  תשובות כנות בנוגע למה עובד טוב ומה דורש שיפור.
אני עשיתי זאת אחרי שחתמנו, מצאתי 3 זוגות אקראיים בפייסבוק+ זוג שקנינו מהם את השתייה והתברר שהם התחתנו שם, שלחתי הודעה ודיברתי עם כולם.
היו כמה דברים שחזרו על עצמם, כל מיני עיגולי פינות למיניהן ובעיקר אזהרות לגבי היחס של חנה ולילוש. שתי כלות אפילו אמרו לי "לא משנה מה, אל תצעקי בחזרה". כמו כן, המלצה גורפת מכל הזוגות- אסף נהדר, תנסי שרק אסף ינהל לכם את הארוע או בחור אחר בשם ערן. אסף הוא איש המכירות של המקום ומנהל ארועים לשעבר.
תוסיפו לזה, שבאחת הפגישות במקום, בזמן חתונה, לילוש נכנסה בסערה למשרד, אחרי שהיא רבה (!) עם הורי הזוג, תוך כדי הארוע, כי ההסעה שלהם התעכבה והם ביקשו לדחות את החופה עד שההסעה תגיע ו"זה מעכב לה את המטבח". והיא אמורה להיות המנהלת ארוע שלנו. כמובן שהיינו במתח לאור זה והדברים ששמענו מהזוגות.

אני חייבת לציין למען האיזון, שיש גם לא מעט תגובות מצויינות עליה במיט4מיט. כל מה שאני כותבת זה רק מניסיון והתרשמות שלנו בלבד.

הפריע לי, שאף אחד מארבעת הזוגות לא פרסם חוו"ד במיט4מיט או מתחתנים, ולכן אני אמרתי שכשהכל יסתיים, אני אפרסם חוות דעת כמה שיותר אמיתית. וכך עשיתי.
בסופו של דבר, עשינו ישיבה לגבי האוכל, בהתחלה ביקשנו להביא שף משלנו, חנה סירבה, אמרנו לנו מה שמענו על האוכל, היא הסכימה שנעשה טעימות נוספות, נתנו דגשים מאוד ספציפיים איך אנחנו רוצים שהאוכל יהיה, וויתרנו על הסושי שלהם והבאנו קייטרינג סושי חיצוני, קניתי לבד לחמים ולחמניות, מבחר זיתים ומגוון ממרחים  של 'פרודג' (למי שמכיר) והוספנו את זה לתפריט בעצמנו. 
קיבלנו תגובות מעולות, אני חושבת שהשף והמטבח עשו מאמצים שכל מה שאנחנו רוצים יתקיים והיה אוכל מאוד טעים. היו אפילו כמה חברים שבאו אלינו אחר כך ואמרו שתשמעו, זה ממש לא כמו שהיה בחתונות שהיינו בהן, כל הכבוד לכם.   Mission accomplished!

מקומות  ישיבה, רזרבות וילדים(!!) - היו לנו שינויים במקומות עד הרגע האחרון, ביקשנו מחנה שבמקום שיהיו שולחנות רזרבה נפרדים, לפזר את הרזרבות על פני השולחנות, ולהשאיר פה ושם מקומות ריקים, זו שיטה הרבה יותר מוצלחת, אבל דורשת תוספת של שולחן או שניים (כי אז לא ממלאים שולחנות עד אפס מקום) ומונעת פתיחת מקומות שלא לצורך והפסד כספי של הזוג. חנה לא הסכימה, נאלצנו להתחייב על עוד עשר מקומות רק כדי שיאפשרו את זה. מעצבן ומיותר! , ממליצה לעגן את כל הדברים מראש בחוזה. ילדים- עד עשרה ילדים עד גיל 6 לא נחשבים, מעבר לזה מחשיבים כמחיר מנה רגיל. כלומר, תינוקות ופעוטות שתופסים כסא נספרים בתוך העשירייה, אז אם יש מעל 10 צריך לשלם על פעוט כמו מחיר מבוגר. התשובה של חנה היתה בסגנון "זה לא ארוע בר מצווה הורים צריכים לדעת לא להביא איתם ילדים". יש לציין שידענו זאת בעת חתימת החוזה. אבל בהרבה מקומות אחרים שבדקנו, על ילדים עד גיל 4-5 לא דרשו תשלום וילדים גדולים יותר ביקשו חצי עלות מנה וזה הרבה יותר הוגן ונכון בעינינו בתור לקוחות.
טיפ ניקיון- לתת 50 ש"ח למנקה בתחילת הערב ולהגיד שאם השירותים יהיו נקיים כל הערב, היא תקבל את היתרה (50) בסוף הערב. ככה תוודאו ניקיון בשירותים לאורך כל הערב. 

אתם עדיין פה?  מקווה שלא התשתי אתכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









גיל הצליח לשכנע ברגע האחרון שאסף יהיה מנהל הארוע ולא לילוש, וממש ירדה לנו אבן מהלב, כל החששות פשוט נעלמו, והיינו במצב רוח ממש טוב, הוא אכן התברר כבחור נפלא, הכל בגן תיקתק , אורית השתלטה על כל הבעיות שצצו (בעיקר אורחים שהתיישבו לא במקום שלהם ותפסו מקומות לאחרים והאיחור של ההסעה שאספר עליה בהמשך), הגן היה עוצר נשימה, נקי וירוק, הצווות היה אדיב ומקצועי, חנה גם היתה שם ווידאה שהכל תקין, הביאה לנו שולחן עבור כל דברי הDIY שזה היה מאוד נחמד מצידה, לאור המתחים שהיו בינינו. בקיצור, great success!
לסיכום,  אני חושבת שרק בגלל שהיינו נודניקים כאלה ובאנו עם בקשות ועשינו שעורי בית, כל העיגולי פינות ששמענו מזוגות אחרים לא חזרו על עצמם, גם כי היתה לנו מפיקה משלנו ואסף היה שם וגם כי מראש אמרנו לחנה מראש שאנחנו לא רוצים שכל הדברים האלה יקרו אצלנו. הערב היה סופר מוצלח .


----------



## smaak (12/10/13)

ממה שאת כותבת כאן 
אין סיכוי שהייתי מתחתנת במקום הזה.

כל הרעיון בתשלום כסף בלתי מבוטל, הוא להאציל את הדאגה והאחריות על אנשים שזו העבודה שלהם. 
והצורך להיות נודניקים, להציק, לשלם טיפים למנקה? כמה אפשר להשריש את תרבות הטיפים, עד שכבר אי אפשר לקבל שירות בלי שצריך לתת לנותן השירות טיפ בנוסף למשכורת שהוא מקבל (ספר, טיפולי טיפוח, שליח בסופר, אורזים במעבר דירה, ו..ו..ו..). 

עכשיו, יכול להיות שהיחס הלא טוב שאנשים אחרים מקבלים נובע מהעובדה שזוגות מתחתנים ולחוצים עושים את העבודה שלהם בשחיקה של נותני השירות,
אבל זה ממש לא תירוץ. 

והחדירה הזו לפרטיות שלכם כאילו הם אלה שיחליטו האם הורים יביאו איתם ילדים או לא היא מאוד לא לעניין.

אני שמחה שבסופו של דבר האירוע היה לשביעות רצונכם, חבל שזה עלה לכם בכל כך הרבה אנרגיות.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

את צודקת, לכן ניסיתי לכתוב 
גם את הדברים הטובים וגם את הדברים הפחות טובים. למקום יש את הפלוסים והמינוסים
וגם צריך לקחת בחשבון שזו החוויה האישית שלנו, יש זוגות, כמו בן כיתתי שמאוד המליץ על המקום אחרי חתונתו.

לגבי טיפים- גם צודקת, אבל, כשהיינו בטעימות, בזמן ארוע , השירותים היו מלוכלכים.
כששאלנו על זה את חנה ואסף, הם סיפרו לנו שחברת הניקיון שהם שכרו לא עשו את העבודה והם כבר דאגו להחליף אותה.
כדי להיות רגועים, עדיין עשינו זאת.

לגבי שאר הטיפים. גיל גם בדעה שלך, ואני מתלבטת.
בסופו של דבר הבאנו טיפ לאסף ולאיש הטכני של המקום, הרגשנו שהם עשו מעל ומעבר עבורנו ורצינו באמת לתגמל אותם על כך.


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/10/13)

איזה פירוט! איזה יופי!


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

לגבי האוכל בסוף 
כתבתי שהיה מאוד טעים, זה לפי מה שהתרשמנו ולפי התגובות שקיבלנו
ייתכן שעדיין היו מנות שלא לטעמם של חלק מהאורחים, אבל זה כבר מעבר לשליטתנו, עשינו כל מה שאפשר כדי שזה יצליח.

אספר גם על הקייטרינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 החיצוני שהבאנו ליתר בטחון...אחרי שאחזור!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

רק עוד משהו שלא אמרתי על האוכל 
הקינוחים שלהם (למעט קינוחי המוס פרווה, שזה לא באשמתם אלא כי מוס פרווה לא יוצא טוב באופן כללי) מצויינים
וגם המנות המסתובבות ממש טובות

הדאגה שלנו היתה שיוציאו מספיק מסתובבים כך שזה יגיע לכולם ולגבי העיקריות
כמו שכתבתי למעלה, אני חושבת שבקטע הזה היה בסדר גמור בסוף והם עשו את מירב המאמצים כדי שנהיה מרוצים .


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

אה והיה לנו בופה, לא הגשה


----------



## moshavnikit (14/10/13)

האוכל היה מעולה


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע!!


----------



## NoFi M (12/10/13)

תודה רבה!! 
היינו באפק ודי הורדנו אותם (בגלל עניין לא קשור בכלל, של מנות גלאט שאנחנו צריכים לספק לאורחים),
אבל בגלל המחירים והמרחק של המקום השני שרצינו (פיין קלאב), חשבנו לתת להם הזדמנות נוספת וללכת לאירוע לראות ולנסות לדבר איתם על מחירי המנות.
בעקבות מה שאת מספרת (וכמובן שאת לא הראשונה ולא היחידה!) - אנחנו מעדיפים לשלם יותר ולהיות בראש שקט. טפו-טפו יש לנו מאיפה להביא עוד כסף להפרש, וזה נשמע לנו עדיף בהחלט.

אז תודה על המידע!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

סבבה, רק קח בחשבון 
שזו לגמרי חוויה אישית שלנו מהמקום.
ניסיתי לכתוב גם את הפלוסים וגם את המינוסים
וכמו שכתבתי למעלה, אם תשאל את בן כיתתי שהתחתן שם, הוא מאוד ימליץ

בהצלחה בכל אופן!


----------



## NoFi M (13/10/13)

ברור לי, וגם 
בת דודה של הבחור התחתנה שם והייתה מרוצה,
אבל כמו שכתבתי, את לא הראשונה עם חוו"ד בעייתית (לאו דווקא שלילית), ואנחנו לא רוצים לקחת סיכונים, ומעבר לזה - לא רוצים להיאלץ להתעסק עם הפינות. מבחינתי עיגול פינות זה הדבר הכי מעצבן שיכולים לעשות לי (בתור פרפקציוניסטית עם OCD בהכחשה). אנחנו גם לא לוקחים מפיקה, ולכן גם אם תהיינה בעיות, אנחנו (או בני משפחה) נאלץ להתעסק איתן.

בקיצור, לא שהיה לנו קשה לפסול, אבל בהחלט עכשיו החלטנו סופית.

(ואגב - זה קחי  )


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

שיהיה המון בהצלחה וכיף


----------



## O n y X (13/10/13)

אני שמחה שהכל הסתדר 
מבחינתכם בסוף.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חשבתי לבדוק את המקום, אבל אחותו של החצי עשתה שם את החתונה שלה והאמא אמרה שהיא לא הייתה מרוצה..
בסופו של דבר לא ביררנו איתה כי החלטנו על תאריך בחורף.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

לכי תדעי, אולי אחותו היתה אחת מאלה שדיברתי 
איתם


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

לגבי מיט4מיט- לקחת הכל בערבון מוגבל 
כי לדעתי, רוב האנשים שכן מפרסמים הם אלה שאצלם הכל היה בסדר או שהם פשוט לא שמו לב למה שלא היה בסדר או שהסטנדרטים שלהם בקשר למה זה שירות טוב שונים, כל אחד ומה שחשוב לו בסופו של דבר.
יש הרבה תגובות של "היה נהדר ונפלא" ומעט תגובות של "היה ככה וככה". 
ואני מדברת על כל הספקים באשר הם. לאו דווקא בהקשר של הגן.

כמובן גם את התגובות הלא טובות צריך לבדוק ולראות , אולי זו היתה תקרית חד פעמית ושאר החוות דעת באמת טובות.


----------



## moshavnikit (14/10/13)

אני מתייחסת יותר ברצינות 
לתגובות שבהן כותבים גם את השלילי, תגובות שהן חיוביות בלבד כנראה שייכת לזוגות שהיו בהיי ולא מודעים לדברים הלא טובים שהיו אצלם.


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

ואת צודקת 
נתקלתי בהרבה כאלה


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

מסיבת רווקות!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
וואו, אז החברות האלופות על הכינו לי מסיבה חלומית.
בהתחלה בכלל אמרתי עזבו אתכן, לא רוצה שתוציאו עוד כסף, זה מלא הוצאות, בואו נלך לחוף ים ונעשה פיקניק או נעשה משהו שקט בכרמיאל (ההורים משם).
התשובה שקיבלתי "סתמי, מה את מתערבת בכלל, תפסיקי לשגע אותנו". 
היה אדיר!
היום התחיל בבוקר בחידות שקיבלתי והיתי צריכה לפתור את החידה וזה בעצם היה ייעד הנסיעה.
הגענו לאמירים, שם קיבלתי עיסוי, עם צלחת פירות יבשים ושלט משעשע בחדר, היה נהדר
המשכנו לארוחת בוקר מאוחרת מ-ע-ו-ל-ה בחוות העזים בעין כמונים. אני ממש רוצה לחזור לשם.
שם הביכו אותי, זרקו עלי מלא קונדומים וקיבלתי המון מתנות, כולל אלבום ברכות סופר מושקע ומצחיק של כל הבנות שהיו במסיבה וגם אלה שלא הצליחו להגיע.
משם המשכנו ליער הפסלים בחזרה לאמירים, שם התמקמנו וקיבלנו סרטון משעשע שגיל הקליט .
לקראת הערב הלכנו להופעה של גיטרה וחליל של מוזיקה אירית שנערכת לאור השקיעה עם נוף על כל הגליל והכנרת, גם כן באמירים.
וסיימנו עם בקבוק שמפנייה בזמן השקיעה . היה מרגש וכיף !


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

קפה מישהי?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האם אפשר לפרסם יותר מתמונה אחת בתגובה?


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

תוספת לגבי התלבטות האם להזמין או לא 
רק רציתי להוסיף, היתה חברה שהתלבטתי האם להזמין, זו יחסית חברות חדשה ולא הייתי בטוחה האם היא תרצה לנסוע כ"כ רחוק ולהוציא עוד כסף.
בדיעבד חבל שלא הזמנתי.
עצה שלי אם אתן מתלבטות, תזמינו, גג, הן לא יגיעו, אבל זה עדיף על המצב ההפוך, שהן רוצות להגיע ולא הוזמנו.


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

מתנה לבנות הנפלאות שטרחו והשקיעו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הגעתי במקרה לפנסיון כלבים בבית הלוי, וגילית את הריבות שמכין אביה של בעלת הפנסיון, רחל, מהפירות במשק שלו.
לא היה לי זמן להכין משהו בעצמי. ולכן קניתי מלאי צנצנות, הכנתי לבד עוגיות שוקולד וגרנולה ועטפתי אותן בצלופן.
במסגרת גיחותיי לתל אביב, קניתי חתיכת בד וסרטי סטן ועטפתי הכל.


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

טקס חילוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
רצינו טקס חופה חילוני.
גיל אתאיסט, וגם אני לא בדיוק בחורה מאמינה, שנינו באנו ממשפחות חילוניות ולעבור דרך הרבנות לא בא בחשבון, שנינו מתנגדים לגוף הזה, סולדים ממנו וממה שהוא מייצג ולא מוכנים לערב אותו בשום דבר בחיינו. רבים שאלו אותי האם זה מבחירה או כי אני לא הצלחתי להוכיח את היהדות. אז זה לגמרי מבחירה, אחותי הבכורה התחתנה ברבנות והיא כבר הוכיחה את כל מה שהיה צריך להוכיח.
אני גם ממש לא מתארת לעצמי הליכה למקווה, הדרכת כלות וכל מה שכרוך בזה בנוסף ללחץ האטומי שהיה לנו לפני החתונה.

היה חשוב לנו שהטקס יהיה מכובד ולי היה חשוב שהוא לא יהיה מנותק לגמרי מהיהדות והמסורת, לפחות בפן הסמלי.

במקום 7 ברכות, עלו לברך אותנו בני המשפחה, שנינו שברנו כוסות ואמרנו מה המשמעות של המהלך הזה עבורנו. 
אבא שלי ואמא של גיל בירכו אותנו, וסבתא שלי המקסימה עלתה גם כן, היא כל כך התרגשה, שהיא החזיקה את המיקרופון כאילו זה טלפון נייד ליד האוזן, והחזיקה כל כך חזק שלא הצלחנו לגרום לה להזיז את היד. 
בהתחלה ביקשנו מחברה טובה ששנינו מאוד אוהבים שתערוך את הטקס, זמן קצר לפני החתונה עקב סיבות אישיות היא לא יכלה להגיע, וגיל ביקש מחבר שלו מהמילואים, עו"ד צביקה פפרברג, לערוך גם את הסכם זוגיות שלנו וגם את הטקס. צביקה נענה בשמחה והתוצאה לפניכם


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

שנינו שוברים כוסות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הבאנו כוסות פלסטיק משלנו, קצת נרתעתי בהתחלה מהרעיון (גיל מאוד רצה) בגלל החשש להיפצע
כוסות פלסטיק בנייר כסף פתרו את הבעיה.

לפני זה חילקנו גם בקהל וגם למשפחות בחופה כוסות שמפניה והיה שמח


----------



## lanit (12/10/13)

תמיד משמח אותי 
לשמוע על טקסים חילוניים.
(בלי לפגוע באף אחת/ אחת, אותי זה פשוט מרגש יותר).

ומחכה לשמוע על השמלה- הא מהממת!


----------



## פיiנה (13/10/13)

מגניבים


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

גיל מקריא את הברכה שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם עו"ד פפרברג בתמונה


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

סוף הטקס, אפשר להתנשק!


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/10/13)

אנחנו גם נעשה טקס חילוני... 
יש לי שתי שאלות:

1. המלצות / מחיר על צביקה?
2. למה הכנסתם את שבירת הכוס? אנחנו דווקא חשבנו להוציא את שבירת הכוס .. כי זה לשבור ולא לחבר... אולי אראה זאת באור אחר...


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

האמת שגם גיל רצה לוותר על השבירת כוסות 
ואני דווקא היתי בדעה של בוא נעשה את זה כמקבילה החילונית של הטקס המסורתי וניצוק תכנים משלנו
גיל הסכים בתנאי ששנינו נשבור

גם צביקה אמר לנו, והוא צדק באיזשהו אופן, שאנשים רגילים לקונספט מאוד מוגדר וידוע של טקס, וכשמשנים אותו לגמרי, הם לא בדיוק יודעים איך ומתי להגיב,האם למחוא כפיים עכשיו? האם נגמר? לא ברור

לגבי צביקה, אני מנועה מלדבר על המחיר, מכיוון שהוא חבר וותיק של גיל עוד מימי המילואים, הוא גם ערך לנו את הסכם הזוגיות או הממון, איך שכל אחד קורא לזה
אבל הוא אדם מאוד נחמד והגון, ואתה יכולה לפנות לשאול אותו בעצמך, הוא ישמח לשוחח איתך


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (14/10/13)

אני שברתי 
בגלל שיש עוד הרבה דברים לא מושלמים שיש לתקן בחברה שלנו, וגם במעד משמח רציתי לזכור את זה ואת הקרובים שלא  איתנו.
בעיני זה חשוב לדבר גם מעבר לשמחה על העתיד והקשיים שלו.  בטח בטקס שהיה קרוב לאחד במאי והיה צבוע באדום (כולל נעלי הכלה..), אז זה התאים לי לבחור ככה.
אנחנו בחרנו להקים משפחה בעולם לא מושלם ויש עבודה לעשות בשבילו.
*ובסופו של דבר לא הצלחתי לשבור, אז הבחור שלי שבר...חלק מתפקידו זה לתקן את הטעויות שלי.
ובנוגע לטקסים חילוניים, אני למדתי הרבה לפני ואשמח לסייע.


----------



## החלפתיניק (12/10/13)

טקס מאד מרגש. זה המנחה כתב את הטקסט? 
אני מכירה טיפה את הבעל שלך ושמחה שהוא מצא את בחירת ליבו,שיהיה לכם הרבה מזל טוב ואהבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואם אני כבר בשוונג - הטבעת שלך מקסימה. זו אבן רובי? 
בטח יש עכשיו הרבה שאלות ותהיות כי זה עוד טרי וכי זו תקופה כזו שכולם עוסקים בנושא חתונות וטבעות. אבל אני לא חושבת שה"הצקות" יימשכו גם בשגרה בהמשך, אז לא חובה להשיג עוד טבעת.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

היי, אנחנו כתבנו את הכל 
ישבנו עם עצמנו וחשבנו מה אנחנו רוצים שיהיה ולאט לאט כל החלקים התחברו


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

אה ולגבי הטבעת 
קודם כל תודה 

אני חושבת שזו אבן רובי, זו היתה אבן מאוד נפוצה בתכשיטים בברה"מ של פעם.
חשבתי להוסיף את הטבעת העגולה, בנוסף לזו, אבל אני עוד מתלבטת, אולי באמת עם הזמן השאלות ייפחתו


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

רק רציתי להוסיף 
שאומנם אנחנו כתבנו את הטקסט אבל צביקה הוסיף את חוש ההומור הנפלא שלו וגם עבר איתנו על התוכן ונתן אינפוטים


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (12/10/13)

האם תוכלי לספר קצת יותר על הטקס 
גם אנחנו מתכננים טקס חילוני עם קצת אלמנטים יהודיים, אפשר גם בפרטי. תודה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

קליפים ותקציר חתונה 
ערכה האחות הנפלאה של גיל

סרטון1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N5V5l0wAzs

סרטון2 צ'יזי http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHzxdvlIFQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## שאלiת (13/10/13)

אוי אתם כל כך חמודים 
אי אפשר לעשות דבר כזה לאישה בחודש עשירי!
אני על סף דמעות פה, זה כל כך חמוד (או שזה ההורמונים).
אני ממש שמחה שיצא מעולה למרות הכל...


----------



## ani4ka4 (15/10/13)

לגבי הטקס החילוני.. 
אצלנו במשפחה כמעט ולא היתה התנגדות, ההורים ניסו  להגיד פה ושם " אולי בכל זאת.." אבל בגדול ממש זרמו איתנו והכינו ברכות מושקעות ומרגשות, היה להם הרבה יותר חשוב שהטקס יהיה מכובד ושזה לא יהיה בדיחה.

אבל אני לגמרי מבינה שלא אצל כולם יש את האפשרות לדלג מעל הרבנות , ובהחלט קיים הלחץ של המשפחות או הרצון למסד את הקשר בצורה רשמית ולהירשם במשרד הפנים ולא להיות ידועים בציבור.

אני באופן אישי מתרגשת מכל חופה ומכבדת את הבחירה של בני הזוג, במיוחד אם אלה אנשים שאני אוהבת, אבל כמובן מאוד מעודדת נישואין שלא דרך הרבנות.


לא רבים יודעים זאת, אבל אפשר להתחתן כדת משה וישראל שלא דרך הרבנות.
הרבה חבר'ה מהכיפות הסרוגות והרבה זוגות חרדים עושים זאת, ובכלל לא עוברים דרך הרבנות. 
חברים שלנו התחתנו בטקס כהלכה ממש לא מזמן, ולא נרשמו ברבנות. מבחינה הלכתית זה תקף


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

תשל"כ!! כי גם לי יש אחת!


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

טבעות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז בעקבות קרדיטים אחרים שראיתי פה (אני מתנצלת אבל לא זוכרת את השם), החלטתי לקחת את הטבעת של סבתא שלי. 
סבי וסבתי מאוד זקנים וגרים בארה"ב, ביקרתי אותם לפני חצי שנה וסבתא נתנה לי את התכשיטים שלה, כולל את הטבעת שהיא קיבלה מאמה ליום נישואיה, שעברה אליה כנראה מסבתא שלה.
הטבעת נראית כמו טבעת אירוסין כי יש לה אבן, ואני שוקלת לקנות טבעת נישואין עגולה ולו רק בשביל לחסוך את כל השאלות והרמות הגבה. בחודש וחצי שיש לי אותה, היתי צריכה להסביר כל פעם מחדש שזו הטבעת נישואין ומה הסיפור מאחוריה.
משפחתי מאוד התנגדה לזה, כי לפי המסורת אצל יוצאי ברה"מ חשוב שהגבר יקנה את הטבעת (לא היו שם טבעות אירוסין) אבל הם נאלצו לקבל את זה והשלימו עם זה .

אני חושבת שכמו בהרבה קטעים, ברגע שעוברים את מחסום ה"אבל זו המסורת", לא באמת אכפת אחר כך לאף אחד אם הדברים נעשו כך או אחרת.

גיל רצה טבעת שיהיה לו כיף ללכת איתה, ושיוכל לשחק איתה, הוא חיפש באינטרנט ומצא את הטבעת הזו, הגיעה תוך שבועיים, התאימה לאצבע בול.


----------



## יוסי האדום (12/10/13)

הטבעת שלו אדירה!!!


----------



## funfly (12/10/13)

טבעת מגניבה בטירוף!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

תודה!


----------



## jen14 (14/10/13)

איזו טבעת אדירה! 
מאיפה נקנתה? תוכלי לתת לינק?


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

אבקש מגיל שייתן לי את השם 
אבל זה יהיה רק בסופ"ש


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

נאלצת לצאת להפסקה! ההמשך הלילה.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המשך לגבי מי זו אורית (המפיקה), נושא הטיפים (אפרט גם על זה) , שמלה, בגדי החתן (dry fit!) נעליים ועוד בלילה

תארזו כוחות, תנשנשו משהו כי אני אחזור!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

הזמנות וכתב זוגיות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז למה סגידה?
את הכל עיצבה והכינה המעצבת הכי מוכשרת בתבל, לינוי גל. מסטודיו Linnica ועל כך אני סוגדת לה.

היה כיף לעבוד מולה, התכתבנו רק במיילים , השירות שלה נהדר וזה היה תהליך ממש כיפי, לא הלכנו לשום בית דפוס והיינו מאוד מרוצים על החסכון בזמן .
גיל היה מאוד מעורב בעיצוב ההזמנה והכתובה והרעיון לקונספט היה שלו .
שנינו מעריצים מושבעים של משחקי הכס, ופרסמנו את ההזמנות בסמוך לפרק של החתונה האדומה  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כתובה- נשכחה ביום החתונה בבית!  חבל, אבל לא נורא.הסתדרנו מצויין גם בלעדיה.
אישורי הגעה- מכיוון שאנחנו בעצמנו הלכנו לאיבוד בשתי הפעמים הראשונות שנסענו לשמורתה ויש שם עבודות בכביש, פחדנו שגם האורחים לא ימצאו את הדרך בקלות, והכנו פתק עם   QR CODE (שזה בעייתי בפני עצמו, כי מסתבר שגרסאות שונות של הטלפונים מגיבים קצת שונה ונקודת הנ.צ זזה קצת בכמה מכשירים).
בדיעבד, זה גימיק נחמד אבל מיותר.
פתחנו קבוצת ארוע בפייסבוק, והיה לנו אתר חתונה, וגם על המעטפה של הגן היה רשום ממש טוב איך להגיע, כולל השם בwaze, אז אפשר היה לוותר על זה.


----------



## Bobbachka (15/10/13)

הזמנה מקסימה!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

הזמנה צד שני


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

כתובה! או כתב הזוגיות שלנו שנשאר ממוסגר בבית


----------



## ani4ka4 (12/10/13)

אורית עטר המפיקה 
ידענו שאנחנו רוצים איש הפקה חיצוני שיהיה שם ביום עצמו, ויהיה אחראי על הכל ויוודא ששום דבר לא משתבש ושכל מה שקבענו עם הספקים השונים ייצא לפועל. 

לא רצינו לבקש מבני משפחה קרובים או חברים שיעשו כי גם ככה זה יום מלחיץ ורצינו שהם ייהנו בלי דאגות.
שמענו על כל מיני דברים שיכולים להיות, וגם ראינו לא מעט בארועים שונים ,החל מלנסות לסגור את הערב מוקדם, או חוסר ניקיון בשירותים או בלאגן במקומות ההושבה ועד לבקש מהחתן השיכור (או הכלה) טיפים.  לא היה ארוע אחד שלא ראיתי את אחד הדברים הללו קורים, וכפי שתקראו, קרה גם אצלנו, למרות כל ההכנות . מעטים הארועים שהכל מתקתק חלק, ואנחנו ניסינו למעזר את כל מה שיכול להשתבש ובעיקר, להיות בראש שקט ביום עצמו.
את אורית הכרנו דרך המלצה של חברה.
ואכן אורית ענתה על כל הציפיות, היא היתה שם במשברון של ההסעה, טיפלה באורחים הסוררים שסירבו לשבת במקומות שלהם, הביאה שומר לכספת והחתימה את הבר על האלכוהול ווידאה שאנחנו מקבלים הכל בחזרה. אסף השלים אותה וטיפל בדברים במקביל. המשפחה ואנחנו לא התעסקנו כמעט בשום דבר בערב החתונה.
היא קיבלה ממני הוראות לגבי סידור כל דברי הDIY ,ייעצה לי איפה קונים דברים, התייעצנו איתה המון במהלך השנה האחורנה, היא נתנה לנו הרבה עצות מנקודת מבטה, דברים שלא ראינו כזוג חסר ניסיון  בארגון ארועים והיתה עמוד תווך בדיבורים מול הגן ומול חנה בתקופה שלפני החתונה.

לגבי משברון ההסעה-אפרט בהמשך..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

הנעליים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
חלמתי על נעלי שני בר בחתונה. ראיתי אותן וכל זוג אחר נפסל מסיבה זו או אחרת.
קניתי את הדגם של סאלי חציל. היה מהמם, התאהבתי, אבל מה? הן פשוט לא נוחות. כמה לא נוחות? מאוד לא נוחות. 
הפיפ טואו חתך לי באצבעות ולא משנה כמה הרחבתי אותן, נעלתי עם גרביים עבות, שמתי במקפיא עם שקיות מים, שום דבר לא עזר.
אומנם צריך לסבול כדי להיות יפה, אבל בחייאת יש גבול? בסופו של דבר אני אמורה להנות בחתונה
אחרי חודש של ניסיונות להרחיב את הנעליים, נסעתי לחנות וביקשתי להחזיר . קיבלתי זיכוי . אומנם הנעליים לא נוחות אבל שירות הלקוחות נהדר.

נסעתי לקיריון, היתי מאוד ממוקדת מטרה ותוך פחות משעה מצאתי, גם על עקב עבה ולא גבוה , גם נוחות , בלי פיפ טואו ורחבות , לא לוחצות את הרגל בכלל,  וגם מתאים לסגנון השמלה. בול!
לקחתי ליתר בטחון סנדלים שטוחות שכבר היו לי  בבית להחלפה, ואכן מתישהו באמצע הערב החלפתי.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

והניסיון הלא מוצלח להרחיב את הסאלי


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

קייטרינג הסושי המעולה! מאקי בר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאוד אוהבת סושי, ולפני כמה שנים היתי בחתונה שהיה שם סושי חיצוני מעולה, ואני ממש זכרתי את זה עד היום, רציתי שגם אצלנו יהיה ככה.
לא כזה התלהבתי מהסושי של הגן, וגם כל התגובות שקיבלתי היו " יחסית לסושי של ארועים זה טוב".  לא רציתי להסתפק בבינוניות, ובגלל שגם ככה הרגשתי חוסר וודאות בנושא האוכל בגן, רציתי שיהיה לפחות משהו אחד שאני יודעת בוודאות שיהיה מצוין.
וואו, זה היה הצלחת הערב בקבלת הפנים.
בהתחלה גיל אמר לי שאנחנו סתם מבזבזים כסף ואף אחד גם ככה לא ישים לב, מזל שלא הקשבתי!
הסושי של /www.facebook.com/maki.bar?fref=ts" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.facebook.com/maki.bar?fref=ts" rel="nofollow" target="blank">מאקי בר- היה מעולה. מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות. היה תור ענקי והוא נחטף תוך שעה, בנוסף היה גם דים סאם. ללקק את האצבעות!
אני  חייבת לציין גם את השירות הנפלא של בעלי הקייטרינג. 
בהתחלה שמורתה לא כזה אהבו את הרעיון של דוכן חיצוני, וגם סירבו לתת כלים , שזה קצת חוצפה, כי זה לא שלקחנו דוכן אחר במקום הסושי, הסכמנו לוותר על עמדת אוכל מבלי לקבל עמדה אחרת , איכשהו אורית האלופה דיברה עם חנה וזה הסתדר, היו כלים . שלחתי מפרט טכני של הציוד שצריך, ביום החתונה, אין את הציוד! חנה אמרה שלא נשלח.
בשלב הזה של הערב, התנתקתי מהכל ורק נהנתי מהערב, בדיוק בשביל זה שכרתי את אורית, והיה גם את אסף, שיסתתדרו. ואכן הכל הסתדר.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

המשך הפוסט, חצי נמחק משום מה... 
הסושי של /www.facebook.com/maki.bar?fref=ts" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.facebook.com/maki.bar?fref=ts" rel="nofollow" target="blank">מאקי בר - היה מעולה. מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות. היה תור ענקי והוא נחטף תוך שעה, בנוסף היה גם דים סאם. ללקק את האצבעות!
אני  חייבת לציין גם את השירות הנפלא של בעלי הקייטרינג. 
בהתחלה שמורתה לא כזה אהבו את הרעיון של דוכן חיצוני, וגם סירבו לתת כלים , שזה קצת חוצפה, כי זה לא שלקחנו דוכן אחר במקום הסושי, הסכמנו לוותר על עמדת אוכל מבלי לקבל עמדה אחרת , איכשהו אורית האלופה דיברה עם חנה וזה הסתדר, היו כלים . שלחתי מפרט טכני של הציוד שצריך, ביום החתונה, אין את הציוד! חנה טענה שלא נשלח מפרט.
בשלב הזה של הערב, התנתקתי מהכל ורק נהנתי מהערב, בדיוק בשביל זה שכרתי את אורית, והיה גם את אסף, שיסתתדרו. ואכן הכל הסתדר.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

גררר, ניסיון אחרון 
הסושי של מאקי בר- היה מעולה. מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות. היה תור ענקי והוא נחטף תוך שעה, בנוסף היה גם דים סאם. ללקק את האצבעות!
אני  חייבת לציין גם את השירות הנפלא של בעלי הקייטרינג. 
בהתחלה שמורתה לא כזה אהבו את הרעיון של דוכן חיצוני, וגם סירבו לתת כלים , שזה קצת חוצפה, כי זה לא שלקחנו דוכן אחר במקום הסושי, הסכמנו לוותר על עמדת אוכל מבלי לקבל עמדה אחרת , איכשהו אורית האלופה דיברה עם חנה וזה הסתדר, היו כלים . שלחתי מפרט טכני של הציוד שצריך, ביום החתונה, אין את הציוד! חנה טענה שלא נשלח מפרט.
בשלב הזה של הערב, התנתקתי מהכל ורק נהנתי מהערב, בדיוק בשביל זה שכרתי את אורית, והיה גם את אסף, שיסתתדרו. ואכן הכל הסתדר.

אתר בפייסבוק
https://www.facebook.com/maki.bar?fref=ts


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

איפור ושיער!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
שיער:
אז את מלאכת עיצוב השיער השארתי בידיה הנאמנות של נעמה עמית!
https://www.facebook.com/naama.amit?fref=ts

וויתרתי על הפגישת ניסיון, שלחתי לה תמונות  ואיזה קליפ שמצאתי ברשת של הסגנון שרציתי, בתוספת לתמונות של השיער שלי. יצא בדיוק כפי שרציתי.
נעמה גם עשתה את התסרוקת לאחותי ופן לחברה, יצא יפיפה, אלגנטי, והינו מאוד מרוצות.
נעמה הגיעה בזמן, היה ממש כיף איתה ואני ממליצה עליה בחום 

איפור:
איפרה אותנו מאפרת סופר מוכשרת ונהדרת בשם אירית בירגר. 
https://www.facebook.com/Irit.Birger.Makeup.Artist

הגעתי אליה בעקבות המלצה של חברה.
היא השקיעה מאוד באיפור הניסיון וידעתי שאני בידיים בטוחות.
ביקשתי איפור עדין, וכך היה. 
אירית איפרה גם את אחותי, אמא, וחברה, לכולן ייצא איפור עדין ומחמיא מאוד. אלופת עולם!
גם האיפור וגם השיער החחזיקו עד סוף הערב .


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עוד קצת תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אירית ונעמה בפעולה!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

סתם תמונה שאני ממש אוהבת


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (13/10/13)

תמונה ממש יפה !


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

אביזרי שיער ותכשיטים 
הסיכה של רעות פדידה, הוזמנה באינרנט דרך מרמלדה מרקט, הגיעה תוך 3 ימי עסקים ארוזה יפה עם ברכה . שירות נהדר.

תכשיטים- לצערי עם הבלאגן של המעבר, אני לא מוצאת את הכרטיס ביקור של המעצבת החמודה והצעירה שקניתי ממנה את התכשיטים.
מה שכן, זה היה בדוכן של מעצבים צעירים ברח' דיזינגוף בתל אביב שמתקיים בימי שלישי ושישי.
אם אמצא את שמה אפרסם..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

הלו! מה קרה לגיל? האם מאפרים אותו?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בדרך ללאסוף אותי, גיל תלה שלטי הכוונה בצומת ליד הגן.
בן זוגי הנפלא בחור לא קטן וכשהוא קם הוא חטף בומבה בראש מהתמרור! והגיע עם שריטה אדומה ויפה במצח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בתמונה סתם צילמו אותה עם מייקאפ על הלחיים..זה מאוד משעשע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אירית דאגה לטשטש את זה קצת


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ההינומה


----------



## Raspail (13/10/13)

תכשיטים מקסימים!!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

איך שכחתי את המפגש?! 
אז הנה..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

מפגש המשך


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ואחרונה חביבה..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

מקום התארגנות- בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ידעתי שאני לא רוצה להתארגן בסלון כלות אלא באווירה ביתית ומשפחתית .
זה גם היה מעולה לגיל ואחיו, שיכלו להתקלח ולנשנש משהו בזמן שהם מחכים.
הבית של הוריי לא התאים, ולכן ביקשתי מחברה טובה, שהיא גם נשואה לבן דודי, להתארגן אצלם
היא כמובן הסכימה בשמחה.

ציפיתי למעט כיבוד ושתייה קלה, הבאתי אפילו שמפניה (ששכחנו לפתוח!)

מעט כיבוד ושתיה קלה?? לא אצלה!

נטלי המהממת השקיעה מעל ומעבר, הבית היה מקושט בבלונים וסרטים, היא הביאה מלא פשטידות ומאפים טעימים, היה שולחן מפוצץ באוכל וקינוחים
ממש מרגש וכיף

כמו כן נטלי ובן דודי מאוד עזרו לנו בקישוט הרכב ובזר.

קישוט הרכב- וויתרנו על הקישוט, כשגיל הגיע אלינו, נשארו להם מלא סרטים והיא שכנעה אותנו לקשט, בן דודי ואחיו של גיל עשו זאת תוך כדי שאני מתאפרת וגיל מתקלח.
הורדנו את הכל בלילה בסיום החתונה

זר- הזמנתי מחנות בקרית טבעון בטלפון, הסברתי שאני רוצה שיהיה צבעוני וכמו זר רגיל, רק לכלה וקצר.
אכן הגיע זר רגיל אבל קצר, כבר התחלתי לחשוב איך אני מורידה את הנפח הזה ומה עושים עם השיח הזה עכשיו??
בן דודי מבלי להגיד כלום, נסע לחנות פרחים קרובה  ובחר עבורי זר כלות קטן ויפה. בדיוק כמו שרציתי.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עוד קצת מההתארגנות


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

שיח הכלה שקיבלתי..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

סוף ההתארגנות! גב, תסרוקת ופרחים 
זו תמונה שמשלבת הכל מהכל
גם שיער מאחורה והשימלה , גם את הפרחים,  אלה שבזר ואלה שעל הגב שלי,  וגם את אבא שלי זורח ומאושר


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

מקווה שהפעם התמונה תעלה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

D.J אייל אפשטיין! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
הדיג'' היה מכר של גיל מהתיכון, והוא היה הצלחה גדולה! אייל אפשטיין האלוף עולם 

לא נפגשנו ולא בדקנו אף דיג'י אחר, והוא היה פשוט נהדר, ענה על כל הציפיות שלנו מעל ומעבר. ביקשנו ללא מזרחית, וגם הבאנו רשימת שירים שרצינו שיהיו, הרבה רוק,ראפ, היפ הופ, קצת מטאל בסוף, קצת רוסית ,מוזיקה עברית, כוורת , משינה וכו'.
בסוף הערב היו כמה זוגות ששאלו עליו או ביקשו את הפלייליסט, ודודה של גיל באה אלינו ואמרה שהיא לא זוכרת את עצמה רוקדת ככה כבר כמה שנים טובות.
היתה מסיבה מעולה, השתוללנו על הרחבה כמו משוגעים, וגיל, שהוא ממש לא איש מסיבות וריקודים, לא עצר לרגע. 


עם הפיזמון של השיר הזה נכנסנו לחופה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

שירים ונהנים או הכניסה לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שיר סלואו 

שיר שבירת הכוסות

ותמונה מהכניסה לחופה, עשינו תנועות ראפ קטנות באוויר

אפרופו כניסה- ההורים נכנסו קודם, עם מוזיקה שאפילו לא בחרנו אלא אמרנו לאייל שיבחר, נראה לי של enya
ואז כשאנחנו הגענו, המוזיקה נפסקה, הסתכלנו זה על זו, ואז אייל השמיע את השיר החמוד שלנו ונכנסנו לנו בסבבה וצחוקים לחופה..

You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (13/10/13)

אשמח לקבל את רשימת השירים 
גם אנחנו עובדים על אחת כזו...תודה !!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

אלכוהול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
קנינו המון אלכוהול יקר, היה חשוב לנו להשקיע בזה.
ביקשנו מאורית שתוודא שלא מעלימים בקבוקים, היא החתימה את האחראי של הבר על המיפרט של כל מה שהבאנו.
כנראה שזה עשה את שלו, קיבלנו חצי ממה שהבאנו בחזרה, ואחד החברים סיפר שהוא ביקש וויסקי מסויים שהוא ידע שהבאנו, ואמרו לו שאין! כמובן שקיבלנו אותו סגור בחזרה הביתה.
קצת חבל, אבל לא נורא, היה מספיק מבחר גם של הגן וגם ממה שכן פתחו.
בנימה יותר אישית- הכלה המאושרת (ע"ע אנה) בקושי שתתה מיים במהלך הערב, רקדה כמו משוגעת, לא אכלה יותר מדי, מה היא כן עשתה? הרימה לחיים עם כולם, מה קרה לה רבע שעה לפני סוף החתונה?
לא הרגישה טוב והלכה לנוח בחדר, וכבר לא הצליחה לקום כדי להיפרד מהאורחים. 
מה הלקח? לא לערבב, לשתות הרבה מיים ולאכול יותר!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

המסיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
היה שמח, מטורף, אנשים רקדו ממש עד הסוף! אייל עשה עבודה נהדרת
המסיבה הסתיימה בת'כלס כשההסעה יצאה, בסביבות 12.30

ואפילו.....הרימו את גיל על כסא, אתגר לא פשוט למי שמכיר אותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קיבלנו כל כך הרבה חום ואהבה

היה מעולה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

דברים לא צפויים או מצערים שקרו 
בסופו של דבר, שום דבר ממה שקרה לא פגע בשימחה שהיתה בחתונה, המשפחות היו מאושרות וגם אנחנו ושום דבר גם לא הורגש לפני או במהלך הערב.
והפירוט למטה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

סבתא זהבה ז"ל 
לצערנו הרב, סבתא של גיל נפטרה כשבוע לפני החתונה בגיל 94   
אישה יוצאת דופן, ניצולת שואה עם סיפור חיים מדהים, גיבורה אמיתית.
היא היתה צלולה בדעתה עד הסוף ומאוד רצתה להיות בחתונה, שאלה אותנו הרבה וציפתה לזה.
נורא חבל שהיא לא היתה שם, היא מאוד אהבה את גיל ורצתה לראות אותו מתחתן.
בחופה, ההורים של גיל הזכירו אותה וזה היה מנחם.

לאחר פטירתה, ההורים המקסימים של גיל אמרו לנו שלא נדאג ושהכל יתנהל כפי שתכננו ושיהיה שמח כמו שסבתא היתה רוצה שיהיה , ואכן כך היה

יהי זכרה ברוך


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

הדברים הלא צפויים, או הכוויות של אנה ברגליים 
ממש לפני החתונה
וכך היה הדבר..

שלושה ימים לפני החתונה, ישבתי עם הכלב שלנו בחצר, במקרה באותו היום הוא היה קשור
לפתע הוא ראה רכב ופרץ בריצה, ממש כמו בסרטים מצויירים, הרצועה שלו נכרכה לי סביב הרגליים ונפלתי . נוצרו לי שתי כוויות על שתי הרגליים בצורה מלבנית מושלמת ממש כמו הרצועה.
אני עוד היתי שאננה, אמרתי שטויות, רק שריטות. לא חבשתי, לא עשיתי שום דבר בעצם והלכתי לעבודה.
כמובן שבערב זה הזדהם לחלוטין, היה אדום ודלקתי.
למחרת טסתי לרופאה, חבשו אותי, והתחלתי להסתובב עם שתי תחבושות בגאווה, יומיים לפני החתונה.
תזכורת- השמלה שלי קצרה! 
מה עושים, מה עושים?
אחותי קנתה שני פלסטרים גדולים בצבע גוף, ונטלי הכריחה אותי לקנות  גרביונים מיוחדים לסנדלים (כלומר ללא אצבעות).

אני יכולה להגיד שלמעט אלה שידעו, אף אחד לא שם לב, או לפחות לא אמר לי שום דבר.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

תמונה להמחשה 
זו היא *לא* תמונת אילוסטרציה


----------



## moshavnikit (14/10/13)

לא ראו כלום!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

והפעם פינת ה-מה לעזעזל קרה בהסעה מתל אביב?? 
ההסעה: הורן את ליבוביץ
בגדול השירות שלהם מאוד טוב ואני מרוצה. חלק מהתקלה זה באשמתי שלא ווידאתי וחלק באשמתם שלא הדגישו מספיק את הפרטים.
הסיפור כזה: הזמנו הסעה ל17.30 מתל אביב, שעה מוקדמת שדורשת מאנשים לצאת מוקדם מהעבודה. כולם הגיעו בזמן. 
ההסעה היתה אמורה לצאת מחניית שלמה סיקסט מול רכבת מרכז.

חברה אמרה לי על המקום ושההסעה שלה יצאה משם ולא היו שום בעיות. 
לא ווידאתי את זה אלא סמכתי על כך שבעבר הכל היה בסדר והנחתי שככה יהיה אצלנו- טעות קריטית 1#.

סיכמנו עם חברת ההסעות, אמרו שאין בעיה, אבל לא הדגישו מספיק שלא באמת יש שם מקום חניה, והנהג יכול רק להעלות נוסעים ולא לחכות.
הנהג סירב לעצור בכל תוקף ודרש שאנשים ילכו לדרך נמיר, אנשים סירבו ללכת לשם והוא התחיל לעשות סיבובים סביב ארלוזורוב . 
מסתבר ששעתיים לפני, אורית פרסמה הודעה בקבוצת החתונה בפייסבוק שההסעה תצא מדרך נמיר אבל לא כולם ראו, והנציגה שלה בהסעה התחילה לסמס לכולם,למרות שהתבקשה להתקשר, טעות קריטית 2#.

בזמן הזה אורית פירפרה ועשתה טלפונים לכולם כדי לוודא שכולם עלו.
סוף טוב הכל טוב, אומנם ההסעה יצאה באיחור, אבל הם הגיעו בסביבות 8.15-8.30 לגן, החופה התחילה רק ב9, ולכולם היה זמן להסתובב ולאכול .

חשוב- לוודא מול חברת ההסעות שבמקום ניתן לעצור ויש חניה מסודרת!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

צילומים מקדימים וצלמים ,קחו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, קצת ארוך 
אתחיל בכך, שכל תמונות הסטילס שקיבלנו מיד לאחר החתונה היו מאוד מוצלחות, כל האורחים מופיעים, יש צילומים נהדרים של המסיבה, של המשפחה והמקום. הצלמים באמת עבדו ללא הפסקה לאורך כל הערב ולא נחו לרגע.
---------
אבל, אני בכוונה לא מציינת את שמו של הצלם הראשי והצוות שלו, כי למרות מה שכתבתי למעלה, אני מרגישה שאני לא יכולה להמליץ עליו וגם כי מדובר במכר של גיל ואני לא מרגישה בנוח לכתוב את שמו.
לא נפגשנו עם אף צלם אחר. על ההתחלה גיל העלה את שמו של הבחור.
הבחור צילם כבר בכמה חתונות של חברים והרבה בארועים אחרים שאינם חתונות. ראיתי את העבודה שלו, אמרתי אחלה נראה מאוד מרשים, ויצאנו לדרך. היו לי קצת חששות שהוא חסר ניסיון ונראה לפעמים כאילו לא נוח לו בסיטואציה, אבל המחיר היה מאוד אטרקטיבי,וכלל 2 צלמי סטילס, 1 ווידאו וצלם מגנטים לכל הערב, וגם באמת סמכתי עליו כי גיל הכיר אותו ואמרתי שבטח בחתונה שלנו, כשהוא מכיר הרבה מהאורחים הוא יהיה בסדר גמור.  

היינו אמורים לצאת לצילומים בשעה 16.00 ולהצטלם ליד הגן. אמרתי להם להיות בשעה 15.30 כדי לצלם את ההתארגנות.
בשעה 15.00 בערך קיבלנו טלפון שיש להם פנצ'ר והם מאחרים, הם הגיעו רק ב17.00!!

מיותר לציין שכל הצילומים של ההתארגנות נעשו בלחץ. הם עוד התעסקו עם הציוד ומיהרנו לצאת לגן.
צילומי הנוף שיש לנו הם מהחניון הריק על רקע השקיעה ונוף השדות. יצא מאוד יפה ואני רק מתבאסת מלחשוב איזה יפה היה יכול לצאת בצילומים המקדימים, אבל זה מה יש.

כשסוף סוף יצאנו לכיוון הגן, אמרתי לעצמי "אוקיי, זה מה יש, עכשיו יהיה כיף, לא נורא".
אבל פה לא נגמר הסיפור, מסיבה כלשהי, הצלמים הגיעו כ20 דקות אחרינו,למרות שיצאנו ביחד!
שזה המון במונחי "יש לנו רק שעה ורבע עד קבלת הפנים להצטלם ולנוח". ואז הבחור הצלם התעסק המון בציוד, הכל היה ממש איטי,והיה נראה חסר ביטחון (כנראה הרגיש לא נעים בגלל הפנצ'ר) ברגע מסויים הוא ביקש מאחותו של גיל להחזיק את הפלאש!

אני וגיל היינו ממש עצבניים וכל המשפחה התחילה לאבד סלבנות ולחייך חיוכים מאולצים כי...זה פשוט לא היה כיף ורק חיכינו שזה יסתיים. 
מאכזב מאוד, במקום שהוא ייביים אותנו, אחותי ואני נתנו הוראות מי יעמוד איפה .
כל צילום התעכב כי הוא עצר לסדר משהו בציוד והכל פשוט לא זרם. בשלב מסויים, אמרתי לגיל שאני רוצה שצלם המישנה, שאפילו לא ידעתי את שמו, ייצלם אותנו, הוא היה כריזמטי, חייכן, ידע מה לעשות ותקתק את זה. כמו שצלם ראשי אמור להיות בעצם. 
אני יכולה להגיד בכנות, שרק אחרי שעזבנו את הצלם הזה , התחלתי ממש להנות. ממש רווח לי שזה נגמר.

בדיעבד הוא סיפר שפלאש אחד הלך לו והיה צריך להחליף סוללות, אבל אותי זה ממש לא עיניין באותו הרגע. 

בנוסף צלם הווידאו שהבחור הזה הביא- גם כן התעסק המון בציוד. והכי חמור, הוא לא היה מוכן בזמן לחופה, הוא מאשים את המפיקה שלא נתנה לו התראה, המפיקה אומרת שהיו לו כמעט 15 דקות להתכונן. אני נוטה להאמין לה יותר, אבל נניח ובאמת לא היה לו מספיק זמן. הלו! אתה צלם, אתה יודע שיש חופה תיכף, תהיה מוכן , זה המקצוע שלך!

אני יודעת שהצלם הראשי צילם בגן כמה שבועות לפנינו, ולכן גם היתי רגועה שהוא יודע איפה כל דבר. בפועל, זה נראה כאילו הם הגיעו לא מוכנים. או לפחות ככה הרגיש לי.
בשורה התחתונה- הכניסה החמודה שעשינו לא צולמה בווידאו ויש רק כמה תמונות. 

דבר נוסף, שלחתי לצלם רשימה של כל הדברים שהיה לי חשוב שיהיו, עצה מאוד שימושית שמצאתי פה בפורום. קיבלתי תשובה בסגנון "מה את אף פעם לא ראיתי את העבודות שלי? ברור שאני אעשה את זה, זה מובן מאליו". אמרתי לעצמי, אוקיי, הבחור בטוח בעצמו ואני סתם נודניקית.
בפועל- הרבה מהדברים לא צולמו בגלל הקוצר זמן. למשל אין לי תמונת תקריב אחת טובה רק שלי עם השמלה מקדימה או מאחורה. או של התסרוקת מאחורה, או הנעליים .חוץ ממה שצולם  בזמן ההתארגנות. את תמונת הטבעות דאג לעשות צלם המשנה בכלל. 
עד עכשיו, למרות שיש לנו כ2500 תמונות סטילס מצויינות ומגנטים, ולמרות שהיה ממש כיף, יש לי תחושת החמצה מהצילומים. 

אז מה ההמלצות שלי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









לוודא שיש כימיה והצלם כריזמטי ויודע לנהל צוות, זה מאוד חשוב, עד כדי קריטי להצלחת הצילומים ומצב הרוח, שהצילומים זורמים ושהם מקצוענים ויודעים מה כן חשוב לצלם בכל חתונה, להדגיש שאתן מצפות שהם יגיעו בזמן ולא משנה מה. מבחינתכן שיקחו מונית ספיישל אם צריך. 

מצרפת תמונת נוף שצולמה בחניון הריק בזמן השקיעה


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (13/10/13)

טיפים חשובים, תודה ! 
חשוב ללכת עם תחושת הבטן וההמלצות באינטרנט כנראה...

ממש אשמח אם תוכלי לשלוח לי את הרשימה שעשית לצלמים. תודה


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

הרשימה שאני שלחתי 
תמונות של הפריטים: הטבעות, תמונה של השמלה, נעליים, תכשיטים. 
תמונות של העיצוב והפריטים בעיצוב: השולחנות, הגן, השולחן עם ספר הברכות, אנשים שכותבים את הברכות
תמונות משפחתיות. שיהיו הרבה ובמיוחד את התמונות האלה: תמונה של כל אחד מבני הזוג רק עם המשפחה שלו + עם בן/בת הזוג ותמונה עם הסבים והסבתות. 
תמונה של כל אחד מאיתנו ביחד ולחוד בטקס. 
ריקודים - פשוט לתפוס רגעים משעשעים \יפים בריקודים
אם סבא וסבתא קמים לרקוד לצלם אותם, אם אנחנו רוקדים איתם
צילום של האיפור (טאצ'ים אחרונים)
מפגש
תמונות של האוכל- הבשרים, הסושי
האם אפשר לבקש מאורחים להגיד ברכות בווידאו (ואם הם שיכורים אז כי טוב    )   


כמו שרשמתי למעלה, יש לנו המון תמונות מעולות ואיכותיות, כמעט של הכל, אבל יש את הדברים הקטנים שחסרים ושהיו ברשימה שלמעלה- ולכן אם חשוב לכן שיהיה משהו, צריך להדגיש את זה בפני הצלמים ולקוות שהוא יזכור, אולי אפילו לבקש מהמלווה שתוודא שעושים את זה


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (15/10/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עוד קצת תמונות נוף


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ותנועת הראפ הקטנה מכה שנית!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

השימלה!! או התופרת רעיה גלמן 
הו השמלה, סיפור אהבה גדול, עד עכשיו אני מנסה לשכנע את גיל שנעשה חתונה חוזרת ואז תהיה לי הזדמנות נוספת ללבוש את הדבר המושלם הזה שתפרו לי.
גיל לא מסכים. הוא ממש מוזר.
אז ידעתי מה אני רוצה, היתה לי שמלה שידעתי שהיא יושבת עלי טוב ווקיבלתי הרבה מחמאות בכל פעם שלבשתי אותה. חיפשתי משהו כזה רק בלבן וחתונה-פרנדלי.
עשיתי סיבוב בדיזינגוף, רק לוודא שכל דבר אחר באמת יושב על פחות טוב, קיבלתי כמה הצעות מחיר, לא אהבתי שום דבר במיוחד, וגם לא התחשק לי לשלם משכורת חודשית על בגד שגם לא יישאר אצלי בסוף הערב.

הגעתי לרעיה גלמן אחרי שראיתי את עבודותיה על 3 כלות שונות ומאוד אהבתי.
היה בינינו ישר קליק, היא הבינה מיד מה אני רוצה, ציירה סקיצה, והתחלנו בתהליך התפירה והעיצוב. רעיה נפלאה וממש הגשימה לי את הפנטזיה לגבי השמלה.
נסעתי לבחור את הבדים לבד לשאנל באלנבי 56 , ממליצה על זה, חוויה כיפית , רואים את המבחר ומבינים מי באמת משקיע בבדים שלו ומי קונה את הזול והפשוט.             אפילו פגשתי שם מעצבת שהייתי אצלה.

לקח יותר מדידות ממש שחשבתי אבל זה היה שווה את זה. בסופו של דבר השמלה היתה מוכנה בזמן, עם תיקון קל שביקשתי שתעשה במקום. היתי מאוד מרוצה.
גם אמא שלי תפרה את בגד הטוניקה שלה אצל רעיה, היה מאוד מחמיא ויפה.

רעיה גם הכינה לי את הינומת הרשת. בהתחלה היא הביאה הינומה רגילה ולא רשת כמו שאמרה שתעשה ,היא אמרה שספק הבדים לא הביא לה את הרשת ולכן היא לא הספיקה. היא ראתה שהתאכזבתי, אמרה לי איפה קונים בצ'ק פוסט חומרי גלם, קניתי ותוך שעתיים זה היה מוכן.

ממליצה בחום על רעיה.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

שמלת טרש דה דרס למסירה 
עקב הנסיבות לא עשינו את צילומי טרש דה דרס. מוכנה למסור את השמלה לכל המעוניינת

כמו כן אני כנראה מוכרת את שמלת הכלה, תחרה קרושה, משובצת בפנינים ואבנים קטנות. ללא מחוך, מידה 40-42 ניתנת להצרה


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (13/10/13)

אתם יכולים לעשות את הצילומים גם אחרי 
צילומי טראש דה דרס לא מחייבים שיער ואיפור מחמירים מדי, ואם לא בא לכם להוציא עוד כסף - אפשר לבקש מאחד החברים. עד שכבר קנית...יכולה להיות עוד מזכרת יפה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

לאא, כבר לא נעשה את זה.. 
וחבל שהשימלה סתם תהיה תלויה בארון


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

DIY !! 
וואו, כמה עמלתי וטרחתי! היה משתלם בסוף
קיבלתי המון תגובות על איך החתונה היתה אישית ואיזה יפה זה יצא ואיך הרגישו את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים. מוי כיף!
חייבת לציין שאת רוב הרעיונות לקחתי מפה, אז תודה לכולן! 
סלסלת הטואלטיקה בשירותים ושלט משעשע (תודה למנגו חצוף על ההשראה!)
פתקים עם עובדות משעשעות על עצמנו על מחזיקי פתקים בצורת חתן כלה בשולחנות! (לא זוכרת את השם של מי שראיתי את זה אצלה ) – היה מצחיק מאוד, אבל לא לקחתי בחשבון את גודל הפתקים, הם היו כבדים והיה צריך להשעין אותם על הסידור שולחן כדי שלא ייפלו.
אלבום ברכות- הזמנתי בוואלה שופס.
צנצנת "טיפים לחיי נישואין"
מסגרות עם תמונות חתונה משפחתיות ותמונות שלי ושל גיל
שפמים על מקל (תודה לבבצ'קה על הבלוג והרעיון שאפשר למצוא דוגמאות ברשת )- ישבתי עם אחותו של גיל והדבקנו על אריזות דגנים ריקות, וגם הזמנתי חבילה אחת באיביי .
מתנות לילדים- הכנתי לכל הילדים שקיות הפתעה עם מדבקות ובועות סבון.
טוב מתנפחים ואביזרים למסיבה קניתי כמו כולן בדרום תל אביב .

בנוסף מאוד לא אהבתי את השירותים בשמורתה, ולכן קניתי עציצים ואמא של גיל תרמה שטיחון חדש וקישטנו את שירותי הנשים.
חשבתי גם להביא מתנפחים לילדים- אבל הבנתי שבשביל הרבה הורים זה יותר טירחה מאשר הנאה, וגם כתבו לי פה בפורום שבטוח יהיו ילדים שיפלו או יבכו ואני לא רוצה דרמות בחתונה .

היה פיספוס קטן בתחלה- אומנם אורית העמידה את השולחן בכניסה, אבל מאיזושהי סיבה האנשים בהתחלה דילגו עליו, כי הוא היה קצת בצד. וכשהחשיך לא היתה שם תאורה טובה, ישר ביקשתי מהבחור שאחראי על התאורה שיסדר את זה והוא עשה זאת תוך כמה דקות.  
אני בכלל תכננתי שיהיה במקום אחר, ונתתי לאורית הוראות מאוד מפורשות לגבי כל דבר, חוץ ממיקום השולחן.

והלקח בנות – בכל מה שנוגע ל- DIY להסביר הכל ולא להשאיר שום דבר עמום.

מצרפת תמונת ה'לפני'


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ואחרי..


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

שפמים ונהנים


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

השלטים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (13/10/13)

אה, מעולה! 
בדיוק היום הכנתי שלט כזה שלא הייתי מרוצה ממנו


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עובדות משעשעות עלינו במרכז השולחן


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ספר ברכות


----------



## Raspail (13/10/13)

מהמם! איזו כריכה מדליקה! 
וכל ה-DIY ממש מושקע!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

תודה! הכל תודות לפורום וזוג חברים 
שהתחתנו לפני כשנה והיתה להם חתונה נהדרת עם עיצוב אישי, כך גיליתי את הפורום, וזה מה שהתחיל להניע את גלגלי הDIY
במקרה היא גם חברה בפורום


----------



## moshavnikit (14/10/13)




----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

הפתעה באחת המעטפות שקיבלנו


----------



## song4me (14/10/13)

אני מכירה את המאיירת (המוכשרת!) 
אחלה קרדיטים
וכמובן אחלה תאריך (זה גם התאריך שלנו  )
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## ani4ka4 (15/10/13)

תודה! ומזל טוב גם לכם


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

ממתקים וסוכריות גומי 
קניתי במושב בצרה
http://www.ydida.co.il/

אין לי מושג אם זה זול יותר או יקר יותר, נראה לי פחות או יותר אותם המחירים .
היה לי קרוב לבית ונוח.


----------



## Bobbachka (15/10/13)




----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

וכמובן שהיה גם save the date


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

בגדי החתן- או איך מוצאים חולצת דריי פיט יפה 
אז החתן, שתמיד חם לו באופן חמור עד אנוש, מצא את המכנסיים והעניבה במשביר לצרכן, את הנעליים בTimberland  והזמין חולצת דריי-פיט מכופרת באינטרנט. היה חתיך אש!

במהלך המסיבה הוא החליף את הדרייפיט לחולצת נייק דרייפיט לבנה רגילה.

היה אחלה, החתן הזיע הרבה פחות והרגיש ממש בנוח בבגדיו החדשים

ואף אחד בכלל לא שם לב שמדובר בדרייפיט מכופתרת ולא בחולצה רגילה

מיותר לציין שבגדיו, כולל ההזמנה באינטרנט והנעליים עלו פי-4 פחות מכל מה שאני לבשתי


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

לסיכום....נחמד, כמו השיר של כוורת 
סתם נראה לכם?!

היה אדיר, נהדר, מרגש, מלא באנדרנלין, קצר בטירוף ומיוחד!

מקווה שלא הרדמתי אתכם! היה קצת ארוך..

והשיר שסגר לנו את הערב והמסיבה 
(כן כן גם אנחנו היינו בהופעה בקיץ)

מאז עברנו דירה, היינו בירח דבש חלומי בתאילנד, ועכשיו חוזרים לשיגרה.

היה נחמד!


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עוד דבר,בקבלת הפנים- להיות או להיות.... 
כמובן שלהיות! חייבים להיות.

קשה לי לתאר את האושר והשמחה שהיתה לי כשהסתובבתי בין האורחים ודיברתי איתם, או כשפגשתי אותם בכניסה, כשאני וגיל הצגנו זה את זו בפני חברים ובני משפחה 
אני גם ככה אומרת שחבל שלא היה לי אפילו יותר זמן להקדיש לכולם, ושזה לא מספיק.
אם היתי יושבת בחדר אין מצב בעולם שהיתי מצליחה להגיד שלום  לרבע מהאורחים.


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

עוד טיפ חשוב שנזכרתי בו- מקומות ישיבה 
אצלנו השארנו אתה ליומיים-שלושה לפני החתונה- טעות גדולה, נכון שאנשים מודיעים ממש לפני הארוע האם הם באים או לא וצריך להתחייב על מקומות ורק אז לתכנן את סידור השולחנות, אבל עדיין, תנסו להקדים את זה כמה שיותר.
כמו שכתבתי,אצלנו היו שינויים ממש עד הרגע האחרון
כשתהחלנו לכתוב פתקי הושבה גילינו שאין מספיק,אני, נטלי ועוד חברה, שעזרו לי בכתיבת הפתקים, ב11 בלילה , כשהחתונה למחרת, נסענו לשמורתה להביא פתקים.

אורית המפיקה היתה אמורה לעשות את פתקי ההושבה, אבל בפגישה האחרונה איתה שכחנו להביא אותם,וכבר לא היה מספיק זמן להפגש איתה שוב והחלטנו שזה בקטנה ואנחנו נעשה את זה לבד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/10/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
קודם כל, המון המון מזל טוב וחיים מלאי אושר ואהבה. 
אהבתי מאד לקרוא על ההשקעה הרבה והמחשבה שעמדה מאחורי כל פרט ופרט. 
ניכרת גם אכפתיות רבה לאורחים. 

אהבתי את השמלה ואת הפרחים על הגב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראית נפלא ביום החתונה. 
אהבתי גם את הגישה החיובית - גם כשלא הייתם כלכך מרוצים מהספקים - ניכר שהיה יחס של כבוד.


----------



## פיiנה (13/10/13)

נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והשמלה שלך יפהפייה


----------



## ray of light (14/10/13)

מזל טוב 
החתונה נראית מדהים. והשקעתם כל כך הרבה בכל הפרטים הקטנים, באמת שאפו!
מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות מאושרים ושמחים לפחות כמו יותר החתונה שלכם!


----------



## Raspail (14/10/13)

איך אני אוהבת קרדיטים מפורטים כאלה!!! 
קראתי בשקיקה כל מה שכתבת! גם הדברים הבלתי צפויים, כל העצות המעולות והחוויות האישיות...
אתם נראים נהדר! קורנים ומאושרים! ממש אהבתי את השמלה שלך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מהממת (את והשמלה!).
ההינומה מדליקה לגמרי, התכשיטים יפייפיים... וההשקעה והמחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים גרמה לי לחייך ולהנות מכל תמונה... 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

תודה רבה לכולםן


----------



## ronitvas (13/10/13)

WOWWWW קרדיטים מדהימים! 
נהניתי לקרוא את הפירוט הרב. הכתיבה שלך נעימה מאוד, גם כשהעלית נושאים פחות טובים ידעת להתנסח ברור - כל הכבוד!
אתם זוג מקסים ויפה והכל נראה ונקרא מצויין.
זוכרת את ההתלבטויות שעלו בעקבות הרבה נושאים, כולל מות הסבתא, ואני שמחה לקרוא שהכל הסתדר לטובה.
את ומנגו יכולות לפתוח פורום תמיכה לנשואות ג'ינג'ים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אומרת בת שגדלה עם אבא כזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם והמון מזל טובים!


----------



## תותית1212 (13/10/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא! 
נשמע שעברתם מיני מסע, עם פרס בסופו 

שתהיו תמיד מאושרים ושמחים


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

בהחלט מסע עם פרס, תודה רבה )


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

**טיפ חשוב לגבי אלכוהול ובר** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי ,
בעקבות שיחה עם חברה היום, הבנתי שהיו עוד כמה חברים שידעו מה קנינו וכשביקשו וויסקי ספציפי ,בבר אמרו להם שאין.
זה מאוד נחמד לקבל בקבוקים בחזרה (והאמת עדיין לא הספקנו לבדוק את תכולת הארגז מול הרשימה, משימה לסוף השבוע )

אבל..
זה מפספס את כל הפואנטה של השקעת מאות שקלים באלכוהול איכותי והבר מחביא אותו או לא מוצא אותו. וזה גם די מאכזב לחבר'ה שיודעים שקנינו ויודעים שזה שם, אבל הם לא מקבלים את זה.

עצה שלי: 
לעשות שיחה עם הברמן שיהיה בארוע שלכם, ממש לבוא ולדבר איתו
בצורה נחמדה ונעימה כמובן, אבל להבהיר לו שיש לכם רשימה של כל האלכוהול, שאתם מצפים לקבל בקבוקים ריקים בחזרה
ושאתם מצפים שהשתייה X,Y,Z שקניתם תעמוד בבר כל הערב ותהיה זמינה לכולם.
מדי פעם, שנציג שלכם יילך לבדוק שאכן הכל עומד כמו שביקשתם.

כי אנחנו לא חשבנו לעשות זאת ולא ביקשנו מאורית שתעשה זאת וחבל.


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

לאחר בירור נוסף 
עם אורית המפיקה, היא עשתה את הבדיקה מול הרשימה בתחילת ובסוף הערב 
אז אני מניחה שהבקבוק שם והם פשוט לא הוציאו ..
לסיכום- לבקש שהאחראי מטעמכם מוודא שלא רק מחזירים הכל, אלא מוציאים תוך כדי


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

יא מהממים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
כמה חיכיתי להכיר אותך כבר!! אני כל כך אוהבת את הגישה שלכם, את הבחירה בחופה חילונית (או - הבחירה ללכת אחרי האמונה שלכם)
התמונות מקסימות וחינניות להפליא

קבלי מלא פרחים ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












מאחלת לשניכם שתאהבו, שתהנו האחד מהשניה, 
שתמשיכו לחיות את האידיאלים שלכם,











ותודה על הקרדיטים הנפלאים האלו


----------



## ani4ka4 (15/10/13)

תודה יקירתי, איזה כיף


----------



## Bobbachka (15/10/13)

קרדיטים מצוינים!!! 
תודה על השיתוף של הדברים החיוביים והפחות חיוביים (והחשובים לא פחות)!

ראיתי אתכם יוצאים מהאולם אי שם ביולי, כשהייתי בחתונה במקום- משעשע!
(ואני גם מכירה את גיל חלקית מהטכניון...).

מאחלת לכם זוגיות מצוינת!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/10/13)

קטעים  
אני הבנתי שגם יש לנו חברה משותפת..
אבל אני לא חושבת שאני ואת נפגשנו מתישהו..
בכל אופן, תודה רבה


----------

